# Top ten most powerful navies in the world



## Jank (Nov 1, 2007)

Which countries would you list as having the top ten most powerful navies in the world?

1- United States
2-
3-
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 1, 2007)

1- United States
2- United States
3- United States
4- United States
5- United States
6- United States
7- United States
8- United States
9- United States
10- United States


----------



## david johnson (Nov 1, 2007)

switzerland
congo
iraq
chechnya
tibet
vatican city
luxemborg
tajikistan
macedonia
san marino

 
dj


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2007)

You forgot Norway.


----------



## david johnson (Nov 3, 2007)

ok...norway!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 3, 2007)

You assh*le, quite clearly Andorra is number one.


----------

